# epson L310 sublimation problem - help



## JustBlonde

Hello guys, 

I need help.

I just bought Epson L310 and i have some problems.

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

This image is finished transfer on 100 % cotton t-shirt.

Quality of transfer is really bad! 
Both images are in high resolution . 

In which step did i make mistake ?

I used sublimation paper with sublimation powder and followed this 
youtube video instruction https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NGXtMen2tM 

They are same instructions like on paper which i bought . 

Did i messed up my printer settings ? 

Printer options are : 
Plaint Papir 
Fast printing 


Thanks all for help!


----------



## PMedia

Ooooops! I think you made a mistake setting the Fast Speed. You need to deselect the fast speed and print in full quality, taking on mind what kind of file you are printing: Text, Text and Image, Photo or Best Photo. On the other hand, you must work with high quality transfer paper and the best ink you can buy, all guaranteed by a serious manufacturer (avoid Chinese products and all the crap from Ali Baba, etc). If you use bad transfer paper maybe you can obtain some decent quality sometimes but after washing you'll see your bad election. If you are sublimating on cotton, don't forget that you must be careful with the temperature and times but at the end, sublimating with polyester powder never will give you a 100% quality because after some washes you'll get fading colors and craquelure.


----------



## 3cclia

Please help me;
Problem epson after nozzle check - yellow ink totally not show..
Im trying print yellow few times, but the result still same..jammed not appear


----------



## sublial

I use the L300 and what a great printer. 
Suggest you print in High resolution and MATTE PAPER.
Don,t use fast speed.

I print onto the B paper with sublimation ink and I print white toner on the A paper in reverse & .200 smaller. I put the two sheets together evenly and press at 250 for 20 seconds heavy pressure and peel hot.
Then press the A paper to the dark cotton shirt for 50 seconds at 375F to peel hot.


----------

